# Slow download speed between 2 to 8 A.M.(BSNL Broadband)



## cage3d (Apr 5, 2007)

*Slow download speed between 2 to 8 A.M.(BSNL Broadban)*

I am having slow download speed(2 to 15 kbps) during 2 to 8 a.m..My broadband plan is HOME 500. my telephone exchange is Uttarpara.Does any one having same kind of problem.After 8 a.m. the download speed goes normal i.e. around 210 kbps.I don't get it.Please reply.


----------



## cage3d (Apr 5, 2007)

I am having slow download speed(2 to 15 kbps) during 2 to 8 a.m..My broadband plan is HOME 500. my telephone exchange is Uttarpara.Does any one having same kind of problem.After 8 a.m. the download speed goes normal i.e. around 210 kbps.I don't get it.Please reply.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Slow download speed between 2 to 8 A.M.(BSNL Broadban)*



			
				cage3d said:
			
		

> I am having slow download speed(2 to 15 kbps) during 2 to 8 a.m..My broadband plan is HOME 500. my telephone exchange is Uttarpara.Does any one having same kind of problem.After 8 a.m. the download speed goes normal i.e. around 210 kbps.I don't get it.Please reply.


*breaking tech news* ?????????????

already this forum has dataone discussion thread y don't u ask this question there ....
btw speed depends upon the condition of copper wire + load on server (BSNL)


----------



## Apollo (Apr 5, 2007)

It could be because of high traffic during those night hours. I personally don't have BSNL broadband but according to my experience by hearing reports from friends, the maximum download speed in HOME 500 plan rarely crosses the 50kbps mark; most of the times it's around 32-36kbps mark. On inquiring about the low speeds the justification offered invariably is regarding the high number of HOME 500 plans in the near vicinity. 

As soon as the "happy hours" are over, traffic reduces considerably and hence the spike in download speed after 8am.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Apr 5, 2007)

Do NOT create same thread in every section of the forum ..


----------



## cvvikram (Apr 5, 2007)

duh!!...newbies...


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 5, 2007)

Its due to heavy traffic load from 2 to 8 am

Everyone knows that download is free on this time

So everyone downloads torrents this time and every connection is slow on Dataone

Either u can change ur plan or u have no other choice 

There is nothing u can do

Its free downlaod time

For more info about it refer to Dataone Sticky


----------



## sandip8600 (Apr 14, 2009)

hey i think you should use the 'bitcomet' or 'vuze' they give agood speed


----------



## Cool Buddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Apollo said:


> It could be because of high traffic during those night hours. I personally don't have BSNL broadband but according to my experience by hearing reports from friends, the maximum download speed in HOME 500 plan rarely crosses the 50kbps mark; most of the times it's around 32-36kbps mark. On inquiring about the low speeds the justification offered invariably is regarding the high number of HOME 500 plans in the near vicinity.
> 
> As soon as the "happy hours" are over, traffic reduces considerably and hence the spike in download speed after 8am.



ummm..., i think you got that wrong, for me the speeds rarely go that low, it is always around 1600-1700kbps. I think you wanted to write KBps right?


----------

